# Replacing Rubber grips on my Nikon D200???



## gryffinwings (Dec 11, 2012)

So I'm looking at getting some replacement grips from ebay for my D200, mine are coming off. I've heard that the adhesive that is on the new ones isn't the best and additional adhesive would be a good idea. Anybody know which to use? Also what should I use to remove old adhesive? Isopropyl Alcohol?


----------



## Lipoly (Dec 11, 2012)

gryffinwings said:


> So I'm looking at getting some replacement grips from ebay for my D200, mine are coming off. I've heard that the adhesive that is on the new ones isn't the best and additional adhesive would be a good idea. Anybody know which to use? Also what should I use to remove old adhesive? Isopropyl Alcohol?



I'm guessing acetone will remove the adhesive very well, it may impact the plastic underneath though (soften it), so I would use sparingly.


----------



## jrizal (Dec 11, 2012)

Acetone is too strong and may leave white marks and alcohol is too weak. Either use lighter fuel or Goo Gone (a gel and lighter fuel based cleaning solution sold in grocery stores) then use alcohol to remove the scent and excess oil.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 11, 2012)

I replaced a grip on my D1h and later my D2x...I used Goo Gone to remove the adhesive traces; whatever adhesive Nikon uses REALLY sticks to the bodywork, hard!!! SMall pieces of popcicle sticks or nail cuticle "pusher" (name for those??? I dunno) are helpful for scraping off the softened cement especially along crevice lines/body seams. AFter de-cementing, use a clean rag and some isopropyl alcohol to prep the surface,before applying the cement. I used Gorilla Glue as my re-adhesive. Not saying it's the best, but it seems to have worked quite well. YMMV. NO warranty expressed or implied.


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 20, 2012)

Where do you get gorilla glue and what other options do I have for glue?


----------



## Mully (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorilla glue is a polyurathane type glue and may not stick to rubber for very long.. get some Plybond which is a tough rubber base adheasive ....big box stores sell this,  Have you considered a camera body silicone wrap I have one on my D70 because I use this for rough conditions


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 20, 2012)

Mully said:


> Gorilla glue is a polyurathane type glue and may not stick to rubber for very long.. get some Plybond which is a tough rubber base adheasive ....big box stores sell this, Have you considered a camera body silicone wrap I have one on my D70 because I use this for rough conditions



Nope, not planning on getting a silicone wrap, don't need it, the grips on my D200 are old and came that way when I got it.


----------



## shadowlands (Dec 20, 2012)

If you need to glue them on... PLIOBOND!!!!


----------



## gryffinwings (Dec 22, 2012)

Would have gotten pliobond but couldn't find it. Used gorilla glue which worked nicely, just don't use to much of it. The goo gone was definitely a must in this project. Thanks guys.


----------

